# Rear light lens



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi guys,
I was giving the motorhome the once over the other day and found the rear indicator bulb out. I attempted to remove the lens but three of the four screws simply span without loosening. 
Its a 2000 autotrail chieftain which has a sealed rear third so I can't gain access any other way. Therefore I purchased a new light lens and continued to demolish the current one. After removing the original lens I found that the screws are kept in place with a weird stubby kinda special rawl plug and three of them had been pushed in too far which is why the screws were spinning. The problem now is I have to buy new rawl plugs in order to fit the new lens, however I can't find them anywhere and wonder if anyone else has had this problem and can direct me to a stockist pls?? I'll try to add a pic of the one rawl plug I have


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not sure of your exact lamp Mr.Fr. But with the old fibre Rawlplugs they were far more versatile that the newer plastic ones. I have used the fibre ones on many situations where threads have stripped or rusted out.
Good luck.

Ray.


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Continued from before


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Possibly cut down some small plastic plugs or glue a piece of matchstick in each hole?

Regards,
John


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi 

have you looked at rubber nuts on ebay

there are many different sizes available

i use them a lot as they have a brass insert and all you need is a threaded screw

remember a little grease on the thread and do not overtighten


barry


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Thank u for the replies. I can't use any type of nut as I have no access to the other side of the hole. I think I will have to modify something tho, need it to be accessible whenever a bulb blows


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thinking again about this - we had something similar with an old caravan's rear lights many years ago. The lens was held on by a straight (not pointed) threaded screw which screwed into a small brass nut. the brass nut was captive in a piece of rubber. The rubber was a loose push fit into the whole in the bodywork, but it expanded when the screw was tightened. 

I got replacements from a local caravan outlet (but this was probably 15 years ago). 

I'll look in the toolbox - if there is one there, I'll post a picture.


Regards,
John


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Mrfrench02 said:


> Thank u for the replies. I can't use any type of nut as I have no access to the other side of the hole. I think I will have to modify something tho, need it to be accessible whenever a bulb blows


Something like this glued into place https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10x-Scre...478249?hash=item444ad87e69:g:3xoAAOSwxjxdwHa6


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Thinking again about this - we had something similar with an old caravan's rear lights many years ago. The lens was held on by a straight (not pointed) threaded screw which screwed into a small brass nut. the brass nut was captive in a piece of rubber. The rubber was a loose push fit into the whole in the bodywork, but it expanded when the screw was tightened.
> 
> I got replacements from a local caravan outlet (but this was probably 15 years ago).
> 
> ...


Astonished myself - I actually found them!


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi guys,

Thought I'd give an update. So I managed to expertly take apart the perfectly good lense without hurting myself 😁 and found the three screws that were spinning had simply been pushed into far so the head of the plastic rawl plug was inside the shell acting as a nut not releasing the screws.
I managed to pull them out gently using a set of mole grips. I then tried every different type of rawl plug I could find and it just so happens a sparky mate had a certain one that fit a treat, so brand spanking new lense fitted nicely. 

Until the next day I lost all use of indicators and the motorhome wouldn't start. 🤔
After several hours of fault finding, I found a fuse blown and everything is now hunky dory. Could just do with boris allowing me my freedom of movement act back and away we go!!
Just wanted to thank you all for your ideas, its very reassuring when you find yourself stressing


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

I had a similar problem with a tail light cluster on a Swift where I replaced the ‘rawl plug’ with a different one. Sometime later I discovered a leak inside the MH and eventually discovered that the leak was coming from my bodge as the new ‘rawl plug’ was not expanding correctly and sealing its hole thus allowing water into the void behind the rear panel.

Might be worth checking it out.


----------

